# ipv6_addrs



## dolphinaura (Apr 9, 2012)

Curiously, there is an
ipv4_addrs, but is there an ipv6_addrs?


----------



## suntzu (Apr 10, 2012)

[CMD=""]cat /etc/defaults/rc.conf | grep ipv6[/CMD]


----------



## RusDyr (Apr 10, 2012)

Slightly better and shorter: 
[cmd=""]grep -i --color ipv6 /etc/defaults/rc.conf[/cmd]


----------



## suntzu (Apr 10, 2012)

[CMD=""]cat /etc/defaults/rc.conf | grep ipv6 | sort -rn | sed 's/#//g'[/CMD]


----------



## RusDyr (Apr 11, 2012)

Your case sensitive grep misses something useful 
[cmd=""]grep IPv6 /etc/defaults/rc.conf |  grep -v ipv6[/cmd]

```
### IPv6 options: ###
                                # Now this works only for IPv6 link local
rtsol_flags=""                  # Flags to IPv6 router solicitation.
rtsold_enable="NO"              # Set to YES to enable an IPv6 router
rtsold_flags="-a"               # Flags to an IPv6 router solicitation
rtadvd_enable="NO"              # Set to YES to enable an IPv6 router
                                # IPv6 default router for local subnets.
mroute6d_enable="NO"            # Do IPv6 multicast routing.
mroute6d_program="/usr/local/sbin/pim6dd"       # Name of IPv6 multicast
mroute6d_flags=""               # Flags to IPv6 multicast routing daemon.
stf_interface_ipv4addr=""       # Local IPv4 addr for 6to4 IPv6 over IPv4
                                # IPv6-to-IPv4 TCP translator.  You also need
#jail_example_ip="192.0.2.10,2001:db8::17"      # Jail's primary IPv4 and IPv6 address
#jail_example_ip_multi0="2001:db8::10"          #  and another IPv6 address
```

And moreover, "-n" key in sort definitly useless there. 

Ah, and at the end, strip away all comment marks really bad idea - it will mix commands and comments in one string:

```
stf_interface_ipv6_slaid="0000"  IPv6 Site Level Aggregator for stf0
stf_interface_ipv6_ifid="0:0:0:1"        IPv6 interface id for stf0.
ipv6_static_routes=""            Set to static route list (or leave empty).
ipv6_router_flags=""             Flags to IPv6 routing daemon.
ipv6_router_enable="NO"          Set to YES to enable an IPv6 routing daemon.
ipv6_router="/usr/sbin/route6d"  Name of IPv6 routing daemon.
```


----------

